
Ask HN: What are the optimal layout and Desired CV Characteristics? - dimitrieh
This is a crosspost of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.designernews.co&#x2F;stories&#x2F;69097<p>Hi Community,<p>Lately I have been very busy with my own cv&#x2F;résumé, however before finishing it I thought of asking this question&#x2F;post!<p>What exactly is a good layout and its * optimal proportions*?
What is the desired information hierarchy companies look for?
I love typography, is it considered a plus if you incorporate it into your Curriculum?
Also what not to do under all circumstances
Lastly but not least: Can you show me your best examples from yourself of which you found somewhere on the internet?<p>Thanks for your time :)
======
probinso
I think that it just matters that you think about it. I reviewed a lot of
resumes where nobody thought about it and they get difficult to read.

Although I do think that this is a personal bias, I definitely always notice
(and appreciate) when somebody uses LaTex.

I guess it may depend on how new you are to the industry, and how many
disconnected projects from your work history you have, but I do suggest having
a project section. This way you can list things you've accomplished without
needing to associate them with a class or company. I however discourage
detailed descriptions of these projects. Titles should be eye caching and be
used for inspiration of talking points during the interview. I don't see this
on many resumes, but I have gained much benefit during the interview process
in having a better idea of what I may be asked.

------
axvk
\- Edit your resume for each role that you apply to. You don't know how many
resumes I get for XYZ developer that don't have language XYZ in their resume
at all.

\- The perfect resume shows that you held nice long positions with very small
or no gaps.

\- Make it sound like you were somebody important in these positions. Make it
feel like you made decisions for the company that were important.

\- Side projects are always nice. Shows that you have an interest in your
field.

\- Leading or line height is good for readability.

\- If your resume is more than one page then it better be very impressive and
really need to be that long.

\- Design is always a plus in everything you do, but can hurt you if done
incorrectly.

\- Have a few people review your resume for typos.

------
dimitrieh
Results :)

Medium post: [https://medium.com/@dimitrieh/a-curriculum-vitae-latex-
types...](https://medium.com/@dimitrieh/a-curriculum-vitae-latex-typesetting-
automation-adventure-with-gitlab-6ac233c0b66b#.8ca9vxgwf)

Gitlab repo: [https://gitlab.com/dimitrieh/curriculumvitae-ci-
boilerplate](https://gitlab.com/dimitrieh/curriculumvitae-ci-boilerplate)

------
vfulco
If you are thinking conceptually about DIYing yours, a recent speech I gave
may be of use, "Three guidelines for excellent resumes"
[https://www.weisisheng.cn/blog/2016/3/three-guidelines-
for-e...](https://www.weisisheng.cn/blog/2016/3/three-guidelines-for-
excellent-resumes-speech-presented-to-the-shanghai-women-leadership-network/)

We are a professional resume editing, interview coaching and academic
applications prep firm serving China. We can be found on Taobao, Weidian,
Weibo and Wechat. Our clients are both Chinese looking to get into
multinationals based in-country or applying to firms abroad and expats. Feel
free to reach out. Best, V.

